# Water Gardening Projects - Water tank network in your backyard



## kingofthenorth

Hello friends,

I build many ponds in my backyard.

Yes for landscaping it's good... but to be prepared is useful too... water tank is a sample.

All my water gardening projects in my garden...

Pictures: ---> *My water gardening projects*


----------



## bigwheel

Mighty nice. Try this sometime. 
A Soothing Seed - Medical Marijuana Clones, San Diego's Premier Supplier of Medical Marijuana Clones, Hempy Bucket Tutorial - A Soothing Seed - Medical Marijuana Clones


----------



## Mad Trapper

Tell us how you harvest and eat the misquitos.


----------



## sogold12

Nice. So so beautiful


----------



## sideKahr

That's a nice pond, but I have to disagree with your idea of using stone dust for pathways. Yoy can't keep loose stuff like that out of the house. If you wear lug soles like I do, you're going to be sweeping the carpets twice a day.


----------



## Annie

That's just beautiful! Looks like a Monet painting. Awesome website you've got there, too...Thanks for sharing. We have a little goldfish pond here. Nothing too fancy, but enjoyable all the same.


----------

